# mk2 golf relay box/fuse panel help...???



## VicDub (Feb 4, 2008)

shaking down a 89 golf iv'e only had for a week, noticing what works and what doesnt, anyhoo, there's a few fuses blown and one missing and i have no clue where to find a diagram to say what amp the missing one is, and i dont want to eff anything up, also on this diagram i found the #12 relay is not even there, the little metal tabs are there to hold one but it's blank...also my fuse that is not even there is the #20 one/fourth over on the bottom row from the diagram...anyone know what fuses/relays are what, or can send me a link that tells what they are GREATLY APPRECIATE IT!!!


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: mk2 golf relay box/fuse panel help...??? (VicDub)*

You sir need this in your favorites:
http://www.a2resource.com/elec....html


----------

